# Old Western Unimount Pump Question



## sgtrock1976 (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure how old, I've had it 4 years. During the last snow, and thankfully after I was done, the plow wouldn't raise. I thought maybe moisture got into pump and froze it. After several days of 50+ degree wx, still nothing. Changed fluid, nothing. Found a trouble shooters guide. Is there an opinion out there as to what is "usually" the issue if it's not frozen?


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

More info please...
Checked your grounds?
Does it go left/right?
Does the motor run when you try to raise it? Solenoid click if no run? Power to the valve coil when you operate the lift?

Could be a bad controller, dirt in the valve, bad coil......

Chad


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

My older Western plow has cables that need to be adjusted periodically. One is for up and down the other is for left and right.

This is what my pump looks like.


----------



## sgtrock1976 (Dec 22, 2009)

It is a cable driven old Western, Isarmatic, Unimount. I traced the electrics to the motor, and I had power all the way. I do hear a click kind of noise when I put the controller to the up position, but I have no movement in any direction. I don't hear any humming or anything that might indicate an electric motor is running. After trying the up position a couple times, I thought maybe the fluid was seriously low, even though I had just changed it when I thought the system was frozen. The hydraulics push their way out when I unscrew the plug. Not sure if that means anything. I was going to pull the motor to check the filter, but if I should be hearing some sort of hum when I activate the controller, then maybe I have a bad motor??? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## sgtrock1976 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, Cotter. I traced the electrics to the pump and all were good; however, I don't recall any humming noise that might indicate an electrical motor is trying to operate. I have no movement in any direction. It was running so good until I parked it. I forgot to put the blade on the ground for about an hour, and when I came back, nothing. It just fell to the ground. That's what made me think it froze. I had seen some fluid on the ground then noticed the plug was almost falling out; again that led me to thinking moisture made it into the system and it was just frozen.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you cleaned the electrical connections? I have to clean the corrosion off every year.


----------



## sgtrock1976 (Dec 22, 2009)

Found the issue. Unscrewed the top of the electrical motor and there was a break in the coil, I think it's called. Motor has to be rebuilt. I was told they no longer make this model, and that the new model doesn't match up to my pump. So I can hope for the possibility of a rebuild, or finding a good used motor; or bite the bullet and buy a new motor and pump (between $250-300). Since I'm not in this for profit, my plow may be a big ol' paperweight for a while.


----------

